# Smart vent vs. Inhaler vent



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, I can not comment on the Inhaler Vent for you.

Fortunately for you, I am an individual who does not recommend a product without substantial in field testing, or would at least advise of the foreseeable pitfalls if I knew of any.

I started using the Smart Vent by DCI Products around 6 years ago and I have learned that when you find a product that works and performs as stated and meets all of your criteria expected, don't change.

I recently posted this link in another thread, which addresses the concerns regarding Ice Damming and Clogging at the Intake portion of the Balanced Ventilation Solution.

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=31798&highlight=vents

Note, you can click on those photos to enlarge them and you can clearly see the grayish fabric filter material remaining unobstructed and you can see the results of the flowage of air through the top Shingle Vent II Ridge Vents, which obviously provides evidence of proper air movement and exhaust.

Ed


----------



## teletodd (Sep 19, 2008)

*smart vent as fascia vent*

Is there any advantage/disadvantage of vent placement? ie fascia vent vs. above the gutter where the smart vent goes? The issue with the fascia vent might be that its so low on the roof line that insulation might spill over it? but by venting at a lower point of the roof (fascia) would it be more efficient causing more air to circulate upward and out the ridge?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I would be conserned about insulation blockage more from a fascia vent, but if the precautions were taken and applied correctly, it would potentially work better, but I am not going to mess with a proven result, depicted in the photos of no ice damming on the houses I used it on.

Ed


----------



## teletodd (Sep 19, 2008)

Ive decided to go with smart vent. Thanks for the help.


----------



## teletodd (Sep 19, 2008)

*Smart vent and gutters and snow*

The gutters n my house will be hung on the facia just below the smart vent, what is to stop snow or ice from blocking the air intake? Will they still function?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The houses I posted photos of in that link I provided had gutters on them.

A gutter, by design, especially the newer styles, has a slightly lower fron edge, which will theoretically allow the frozen mass rize over the lip and then begin the melting process on the front side of the gutter.

Even take a look at the old 1/2 Round styles during the winter. The icicles eminate from the front side, not the rear and they are a free hanging gutter, suspended only by the strap and T-Lock bar.

I drove past the 1st house every single day on my way to and from dropping my kid off at pre-school and made a mental note of each and every possibility that needed to be explored throughout the entire winter.

It was a daily observation with no ice formed barriers precluding the Smart Vent from performing as stated. Also, the continuous heat exhaust from the Shingle Vent II Ridge Vent further enhanced the diagnosis of a properly working system, since this was installed on a cathedral/vaulted ceiling on that home.

Ed


----------

